# Proposals for improvement.



## Scatha

Ok, this is just a good a time as any to start and make this post, my millennium post, on which I have been pondering for a bit now. My personal findings and experience as a frequenter of boards in the past have lead me to post this.


*Proposal 1*

We currently have a huge number of 'members' that have not or have hardly posted in the boards, but they have claimed names that many wish to have. Why not delete the inactive accounts, when they have not posted for 2 or 3 months?


*Proposal 2*

Lately we have had an enormous amount of 'guests' on the boards, both here as well as on MERPG. A lot of these are actually searchbots, scripts designed to obtain info, which can effectively be kept at bay by making things like the memberslist to be viewable by members only. (I myself saw 24 of these guests on MERPG, of which at least a quarter was browsing through the member profiles.)

Maybe create usergroups, where a member needs to be added to, in order to view certain parts of the boards? This would keep these searchscripts away from the site, thus not overcrowding the server we are running on. (which seems to happen a lot, even more on MERPG)



Just let me know what you people think?


----------



## Idril

> _Originally posted by Scatha _
> *Proposal 1
> 
> Why not delete the inactive accounts, when they have not posted for 2 or 3 months?*


 It's too short a period. For instance Aule's account could be deleted by the time he's back from the outback! We need a 12mth grace and an email reminder perhaps.



> *Proposal 2
> 
> A lot of these are actually searchbots, scripts designed to obtain info, which can effectively be kept at bay by making things like the memberslist to be viewable by members only. (I myself saw 24 of these guests on MERPG, of which *


 I've always felt the memberslist and the members profiles should only be accessable to other register members.

This searchbot thingy, is this what's been happening when it says the 'server is too busy'?


----------



## Talierin

Issue 1: Already do that about every 6 months or so

Issue 2: WM says the server's been acting strange lately... but he thinks when we upgrade to vb3 that'll solve some of the problems

And I agree with the memberlist thing, but I thought we already had it that way, or am I mistaken?


----------



## Idril

Well, I just logged out and I can still access the memberslist and all your personal details in your profile.


----------



## Scatha

Yes, Idril, that is what causes the "server is too busy", which is damn annoying. 

The search-scripts act as a person, thus counts as a connection to the server, thus the board gets too crowded and you do not have access anymore. 

Ohh, and Idril, a year is too long. For members that state to be absent for over 3 months, exceptions can be made to the general rule. Though three months is a damn long time to be away.


----------



## Beorn

> _Originally posted by Scatha _
> *Yes, Idril, that is what causes the "server is too busy", which is damn annoying.
> 
> The search-scripts act as a person, thus counts as a connection to the server, thus the board gets too crowded and you do not have access anymore.
> 
> Ohh, and Idril, a year is too long. For members that state to be absent for over 3 months, exceptions can be made to the general rule. Though three months is a damn long time to be away. *



Actually no. The server too busy occurs when a) we back up TTF, b) I do something I shouldn't do, or c) there are over 200 people on the board.

When we back up TTF, it takes an enormous amount of processing power and time because of the size of TTF...The vBulletin software can easily handle 200 users on a similar machine, so there's no reason it couldn't on TTF's machine. The search bots only send about 1 request every 30 seconds, which is probably two or three times less frequent than a normal person. All in all, the 10 or 15 search bots only count for 1 real person.

One time I created a long list of prime numbers on the machine that runs TTF...that was stupid...

There has once been more than 200 people on TTF...And that was a few years ago...

Finally I've blocked guests from viewing the member list or profiles for privacy...


----------



## Khamul

> _Originally posted by Talierin _
> *
> 
> WM says the server's been acting strange lately... but he thinks when we upgrade to vb3 that'll solve some of the problems
> 
> *


We had some big problems when we first upgraded. It worked fine for about a month, and then randomly crashed on us.


----------



## Walter

My thoughts:

ad Proposal 1: Members who have been active contributors (e.g. 200 posts) and posting regularly for a certain period of time (e.g. 6 months) should be excluded.

ad Proposal 2: Memberdata should generally not be accessible by non-members. A separate question would be, whether or not the member-profile of underage members would deserve further protection.


P.S.: Ad 2: This already seems to work by now, I can't access memberpages anymore when I'm not logged in (and the TTF cookies actually don't exist anymore).


----------



## Idril

> _Originally posted by Beorn _
> *Finally I've blocked guests from viewing the member list or profiles for privacy... *



Good move Beorn, thanks .


----------



## Scatha

Thanks Beorn.


----------



## Halasían

> Proposal 1
> 
> We currently have a huge number of 'members' that have not or have hardly posted in the boards, but they have claimed names that many wish to have. Why not delete the inactive accounts, when they have not posted for 2 or 3 months?


 I think a hard rule would be too harsh. Some sub-options would be: 

1. Every 6 months a query is run on the memberlists and anyone who has registered but has not posted a single post ever (0 posts) in over a month from the time they registered then they are deleted. For sure one should at least take the time and courtesy to post a hello within a month of when they register.

2. For older members who were once active but haven't been for some time (6 months? 1 year?) are emailed a message letting them know their account will be deleted in 30 days if they have no activity in that time. If any emails are invalid, the account is deleted immediatly.

I myself have been away from the board for extended periods due to various life issues (work, computer problems or access, etc) but always find my way back eventually. In these times I usually am able to check my email, and if a notice comes I would be at least able to get on board to post a explanation of my absence.


> Proposal 2
> 
> Lately we have had an enormous amount of 'guests' on the boards, both here as well as on MERPG. A lot of these are actually searchbots, scripts designed to obtain info, which can effectively be kept at bay by making things like the memberslist to be viewable by members only. (I myself saw 24 of these guests on MERPG, of which at least a quarter was browsing through the member profiles.)
> 
> Maybe create usergroups, where a member needs to be added to, in order to view certain parts of the boards? This would keep these searchscripts away from the site, thus not overcrowding the server we are running on. (which seems to happen a lot, even more on MERPG)


 I agree that the memberlists should be only viewable to members signed on. I don't think user groups would be a good idea as it will only fragment the board members into their usergroup cliques. Making all the forums only viewable by signed on members would accomplish the same thing. Just some thoughts put forward on these subjects.

_(Edited to clarify)_


----------



## elf_queen

I don't like the first suggestion. I go away for almost the entire summer, and when I am here, I'm more likely to be at the pool than on the computer. And I always have so much homework and tests in June that I probably won't be able to post then either. I think it should be a six month period.


----------



## Halasían

Well elf queen, you wouldn't be deleted because you have posted at least once. my #1 has to do with registered names who never ever post.


----------



## Beorn

We clear out accounts on the following basis:
- Hasn't logged in in 3 months
- Less than 5 posts.

As always, if there's a name you want, PM me or WM...A few months ago we set up a bunch of accounts on names we wanted to protect in case current members wanted them. They are:

Gollum
Smeagol
Sauron
Saruman
Melkor
Lurtz
Gorbag
Gandalf
Eärendil
Cirdan
Bilbo Baggins
Beren
Aragorn...


----------



## Scatha

Thank you very much for the information, Beorn.


----------



## Talierin

Heheh, would everyone freak out if I changed my name?


----------



## Arvedui

I have been thinking about the same thing, Tal.
And Beorn, is Ælfwine a possible username? With the "Æ" in it, I mean...


----------



## Talierin

I've been thinking about Eärendil.... such a cool name, even if it is a guy's name... hehehe


----------



## Lantarion

Nooo Talierin is really great! 
Arvedui I like your name!  But Aelfwine would be awesome. 
Hehe I've already changed my name once..  But I like the current one.


----------



## Arvedui

I would only consider changing it if Ælfwine was possible.
Aelfwine is not the same. Doesn't sound right, sort of....


----------



## Ithrynluin

How on earth do you pronounce Ælfwine? And I don't see why it would be impossible to change your name to that Arvedui - after all, the little symbol over C is the same as that over 'o' in 'Nóm'.

I like both your current names, but if you really want to do it, I don't see why not. Eärendil is a nice name too.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

*Searchbots*

Frankly, I'm worried about security issues, especially about searchbots. What's being done to prevent them from entering here?

I have so much spam coming into one account that I had to subscribe to SpamArrest (http://www.spamarrest.com/ if anyone else has such a problem) to block the flood tide. I'd hate to see that happen to my LOTR email addresses because of searchbots getting in here.

—Lotho


----------



## Scatha

It is very easy, Lotho. Just put as little info about yourself as possible on the internet, no matter what you use it for. Self-protection is the first step towards avoiding spam.

And do not enter your e-mail address on any commercial sites and such, helps too.


----------



## Arvedui

Thanks for the link Lotho. I have the same problem too with one of my accounts, and I will see if that one helps.

ithrynluin: The 'Æ' is pronounced the same way as the first letter of 'avenue'. So it would be 'ælf-'
And I have not decided if I want to change it yet, I am just toying with the idea. I have after all used Arvedui for quite a while now, and I know that the changing of names causes a bit of 'frustration' among other members.
But I still have some misgivings about Arvedui, though...


----------



## Scatha

*grins at arvy*

Yeah, you should know how to pronounce it, it is in your normal alphabet after all.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

> _Originally posted by Scatha _
> *It is very easy, Lotho. Just put as little info about yourself as possible on the internet, no matter what you use it for. Self-protection is the first step towards avoiding spam.
> 
> And do not enter your e-mail address on any commercial sites and such, helps too.  *



Well, I have a firewall on my computer, so I guess that helps for some things. Should I remove my email from my profile on this forum?

—Lotho


----------



## Ithrynluin

Your e-mail address is not in your profile, and you have your options set so that members of this forum cannot send you e-mails through TTF. So no worries there I would say.


----------



## Halasían

> We clear out accounts on the following basis:
> - Hasn't logged in in 3 months
> - Less than 5 posts.


That arbitrary eh?



> As always, if there's a name you want, PM me or WM.


 Oh? So if a name is changed, does it change for all the users previous posts? And how long after a request is made will the name change? Just curious.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *Your e-mail address is not in your profile, and you have your options set so that members of this forum cannot send you e-mails through TTF. So no worries there I would say. *



So if I made my email address available to the profile, it would be spotted by a searchbot?

—Lotho


----------



## Wonko The Sane

If you made your e-mail address available for TTF members to send mail to it wouldn't be viewable by a bot anyway...
Not even a TTF member can see your e-mail if they're sending you a message from your profile...they can only see the address after you respond...



Anyway, there is at this moment a Guest viewing "User Control Panel"...surely THAT'S all wrong...
What's up with that? Another bot? How can that be fixed?


----------



## Gothmog

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *
> Anyway, there is at this moment a Guest viewing "User Control Panel"...surely THAT'S all wrong...
> What's up with that? Another bot? How can that be fixed? *


 When viewing "Who's Online" you will often see guests viewing things like the user control panel or even "Moderating Duties" However, All they see is a page telling them that they do not have permission to view the page.


----------



## Khamul

Lotho, I would recommend getting just a misc. email to use for all of your "crap" stuff. When you need to sign up for something, just send it there, and you don't have to worry about it nearly as much.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

> _Originally posted by Khamul _
> *Lotho, I would recommend getting just a misc. email to use for all of your "crap" stuff. When you need to sign up for something, just send it there, and you don't have to worry about it nearly as much. *



Yes, that's what I do. The email address I have for TTF is a web-based address. If it starts getty spammy, I'll just dump it and make another one. Thanks for the tip anyway! 

—Lotho


----------



## Lantarion

Arvedui, are you sure abot that pronunciation? I mean you probably would know better  but I've always figured it was pronounced as a long 'e' like in 'glare', which would make it sound like the word 'elf'.. 'Alfwine' sounds a bit retarded to me! 
Because I think the sound you're referring to would be represented by Tolkien (like in Finnish) as 'ä', like in Eärendil.


----------



## Ol'gaffer

My proposal goes for the Movie forums.

Currently now that the movies are at the peak of their popularity with the final part coming out, numerous new people are coming to the movie discussion and are starting numerous new threads that deal with subjects that are dealt with in many topics in the section, this causes many useless threads to be created.

So, my suggestion is that we gather a FAQ or some kind of a bulletin to the forum that new posters should read that includes all the discussed info and maybe links to the threads so that the creation of new threads could be avoided unless the subject was new?

just my two cents.


----------



## Lantarion

Well usually I think we should promote the emergence of new threads on already discussed subjects; if we just gave links to all previous threads on the subject TTF would become mroe like an info-bank than a discussion forum. 
But maybe the case of the Movie fora is a little different, since there isn't really anything profound that can be discussed about them (because that's all done in the Books-section, HoF and Annals! ).. Maybe MacAddict has a new job lined up for him..


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Oh Lanty, Lanty, Lanty....

Many profound and interesting discussions can come from the movie sections.
They don't ALL have to be, "What the heck was that talking Tree?" and "Isn't Legolas hott when he jumps on that horse?"

Anyway, Ol' Gaffer, by creating a FAQ we discourage new members from discussing questions they have with people who already know.
Rather than give them the brush off, and refer them to a FAQ, why don't we all take a few extra minutes to answer their questions and offer to discuss them with them?
By saying, "This is already discussed" and giving a thread link....it sort of gives the impression we don't want to talk to them.

And the last thing we want to do is make new members feel unwelcome.


----------



## Scatha

Nicely stated Wonks, for it is the personal approach of this board that attract the newcomers, so they keep coming back. Nothing beats the personal welcome to make someone feel at ease.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

> _Originally posted by Scatha _
> *Nicely stated Wonks, for it is the personal approach of this board that attract the newcomers, so they keep coming back. Nothing beats the personal welcome to make someone feel at ease.  *



And as one of the newbies here, I appreciate it! 

—Lotho


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Well, welcome Lotho.  I hope the forum meets your expectations.

And just in case anyone DOES give you the brush off in a thread, you can PM me with your question and I'd be happy to discuss it with you.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *Well, welcome Lotho.  I hope the forum meets your expectations.
> 
> And just in case anyone DOES give you the brush off in a thread, you can PM me with your question and I'd be happy to discuss it with you.  *



Well that's a fine invitation, and I'll take you up on it! You're on my Buddy List! 

—Lotho


----------



## Arvedui

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *Arvedui, are you sure abot that pronunciation? I mean you probably would know better  but I've always figured it was pronounced as a long 'e' like in 'glare', which would make it sound like the word 'elf'.. 'Alfwine' sounds a bit retarded to me!
> Because I think the sound you're referring to would be represented by Tolkien (like in Finnish) as 'ä', like in Eärendil. *


 You and I (and Scatha) obviously know how it is pronounced, but how to explain that to someone who doesn't know the scandinavian alphabet? Or Turkish/Hungarian for that matter..
All I know is that an Æ is an Æ. 
Besides, a change of name probably won't be happening anyway. Why confuse other members? I remember how Nóm confusticated me when she changed her name, and I see no need to do that to others.


----------



## Helcaraxë

Hmmmm....perhaps I should be a turncloak and be "Melkor"....... or, maybe I should remain faithful and be "Felagund"......Or, maybe I should be Helcaraxe....that's a mouthful.....or perhaps "Sirion"? 

--MB.......for now


----------



## Lantarion

Haha, I like MB! It's very nice and reminds me of Túrin. 

But Helkaraxë would be an awesome name.. But choose just one spelling, there are many!


----------



## Helcaraxë

Hmmm.....I once learned how to put the diaresis on...let's see.

##·:GBHCXGm&^#$(ndscm..?...

Hmmm......not working.  Little help?



ëëëëëëëëëë YESSSS!!!! Got it!!!


Helcaraxë, Helcaraxë!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

You're welcome, Lotho.  I've added you as well.


----------



## Scatha

Well, Lotho, now you know why wonks has been on my favorite persons list for some time now.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

YAYA! Somebody has me on their favourite person list!!!

This is AMAZING!  Almost as amazing as someone telling me that my LAME ideas were welcome in The Sil forum!  Yay.


----------



## Scatha

Well Wonks, you are often being underestimated, as you make valid points more often then people realise. Most of them still think of you as a spamposter, while you have become much more then that. 

Oh, and we are still missing you on MERPG and why not drop by the Guild of Eruhini from time to time, huh?


----------



## Snaga

I think deleting accounts where the member has posts should be undertaken with great caution. After all, some of those accounts might be gems! I read a lot of the old Uruks vs Uruk-hai thread the other day and a lot of the posts on there are by people no longer very active. It would be bad to delete those posts.

But as Snowdog says, if they don't post lets recycle the names.


----------



## Scatha

We are talking about the accounts, thus their names. The posts can stay, as far as I know.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Snaga, when an account is deleted the posts stay, but the account is no longer valid.
I think....

At least that's how it appears if you go through the oldest threads of S&B you can see threads started by users, but you can't click on their usernames as you can with other users...cos they don't have accounts anymore.










I think. But that might be false. I am a moron you know.


----------



## Lantarion

Haha no you're not. 
And you're right, what's more! 
And you've put up your old avatar as well!! YAY!! Now me, Walter and you all have their original ones up.


----------



## Talierin

I forgot what my original avatar was, or I'd put it up..... I suppose I have it around here somewheres though


----------



## Mrs. Maggott

Just some thoughts from a technoboob: 

1. It is annoying when one cannot access the site, but as long as it is a matter of maintenance or just immense amounts of interest, one has just got to be patient. Sooner or later, one _can_ "get on".

2. Inactive members (especially if they were active at one time) should receive the courtesy of an e-mail (where possible) to discover what the problem is (if any) and if they intend to become active again in the foreseeable future. Of course, if a member is going to "drop off" the site, he/she should have the courtesy to inform the Powers that Be and release his/her name for use by a newcomer. It's a matter of courtesy all round and perhaps when someone joins the forum that point might be made to give them some direction regarding future actions. 

Also, if someone is going to be absent for a fixed period of time but intends to return to the forum after that period has elapsed, then perhaps it might be possible to institute a sort of "Halls of Mandos" where that individual's forum persona can reside until he or she resumes active status. That notation could be made on the person's profile so friends can be informed as to his or her status.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *Haha no you're not.
> And you're right, what's more!
> And you've put up your old avatar as well!! YAY!! Now me, Walter and you all have their original ones up.  *



(I changed it because I'm trying to project a more serious image...but it really wasn't up long enough...so I'm going to put it back up again soon. )

To Mrs. Maggot's points:

1) I agree, but this can't be avoided.

2) I don't think it's always possible to contact these people...because sooo many people join and then never post...and even if you send e-mails and get explanations they still hold off from posting...Go figure...
I think what we have now works fairly well...because members who leave for a long time (like Aulë) will still have their accounts in normal status until they return because they have over a certain number of post counts.

And those who haven't posted hardly at all...are contacted via e-mail...and then deleted if no response is obtained...

I THINK that's how it works. :-/


----------



## Halasían

I would like to point out that there is a difference between someone who registers and never posts, vs someone who used to post and has been gone awhile. The former should be deleted after a month, the latter should at least have the courtesy of an email.


----------



## Rhiannon

I like you, Wonks! Some people just found you...overwhelming. 

And in extension, I like everyone- until you make me not like you, and then I throw rocks  

Right now I'm having serious problems with ME RPG- like TTF it regularly is 'too busy', but there it lasts for much longer, sometimes hours, and even though it has a much lower number of members, ME RPG usually has a _ton_ of 'Guests' cluttering it up and preventing me from taking over the country (whoops, did I just give away my diabolical plan? Shoot). Surely something could be done about that? *computer ignoramus*

And on another note, about the new system thingy, will we be having that big vBulletin logo forever? (I did figure out how to make things green, go me!)


----------



## Rangerdave

Just as a note to those who wish to change their name. Remember that the really groovie names are for real members and they are on a first come first serve basis. If in the event that two members ask at the same time for the same name. A fair and equitable system will be used to decide who gets the super neato cool name.

Who ever sends the WM the most double chocolate chip cookies wins
 



I'm just kidding of course
or am I?


Besides, I’ve been considering changing my name to 


RD 
aka



----------



## Elbereth

Rangerdave said:


> Besides, I’ve been considering changing my name to 
> 
> 
> RD
> aka
> 



That is cool!...does that mean we can call you boxey for short?


----------



## Lantarion

Nonono, it has to be something cool..
Redbox! No, Ranger Redbox! No wait, Redbox the Red-Nosed Ranger!


----------



## Halasían

*I just want to change my name....*

I did PM webmaster about a namechange and got no reply. I also asked Beorn several months ago during an amnesty program for multiple accounts about a name change and got a cryptic answer I didn't understand. So, I will ask again: What is the procedure is to change ones username? PM Webmaster, PN Beorn? Both? I did it again and got instant results. Thanks! I'm sure you were quite busy with the new VBull software.


----------



## Beorn

Snowdog said:


> I did PM webmaster about a namechange and got no reply. I also asked Beorn several months ago during an amnesty program for multiple accounts about a name change and got a cryptic answer I didn't understand. So, I will ask again: What is the procedure is to change ones username? PM Webmaster, PN Beorn? Both? Create a new account with the desired name and start posting?


What do you mean a cryptic answer?! Please e-mail me the new name, from the account you set up as your e-mail address on TTF.

Additionally, when an account is deleted, the posts stay.

Additionally, if you ever post more than 10 posts, it's going to be a very long time before your account is deleted. We only delete accounts if they have < 10 posts. In special circumstances (i.e. someone wants the name) we'll delete another.

Additionally, we only delete accounts after they haven't been to the site in three months...

Aule will never be deleted....


----------



## Halasían

Cool! You guys rock! Thanks!


----------



## Gandalf The Grey

*Who Is In Charge of Avatar Requests?*

Having posted a request for an avatar in the appropriate thread in Stuff and Bother, I notice that the originator of the thread, Lady Arwen, has apparently not been here since this past May.

If within a reasonable amount of time my request for an avatar goes unanswered, to whom should I direct a PM? Has someone taken over avatar duty from Lady Arwen? Or is there a specific mod who would be willing to help?

I've been vastly enjoying my stay here at TTF, and am thinking that having a pic will make things even more personable and homey. 

Many thanks for any insight and assistance,

Gandalf the Grey


----------



## Beorn

Gandalf The Grey said:


> Having posted a request for an avatar in the appropriate thread in Stuff and Bother, I notice that the originator of the thread, Lady Arwen, has apparently not been here since this past May.
> 
> If within a reasonable amount of time my request for an avatar goes unanswered, to whom should I direct a PM? Has someone taken over avatar duty from Lady Arwen? Or is there a specific mod who would be willing to help?
> 
> I've been vastly enjoying my stay here at TTF, and am thinking that having a pic will make things even more personable and homey.
> 
> Many thanks for any insight and assistance,
> 
> Gandalf the Grey


We, the staff of TTF are here to keep it running smoothly, and to ensure any problems don't get out of control. Unfortunately, we cannot provide such assistance to every member. Only within our control is the functions of the board. It is up to you to find an avatar. There are a number of members who are capable of making one. Feel free to PM one who you feel will be able to help you. If they can't, I trust they can direct you to someone who can.

- Mike


----------



## Rhiannon

There are a few members who take on the Avatar Request thread, Gandalf- allow a week or so for them to find time, and someone will probably do your avatar. My current (and previous, come to think of it) avatar was done by Nom *preens*


----------



## Gandalf The Grey

Greetings, *Beorn,*

You have indeed given me a great deal of help already, in granting me a name change which features a far superiour spelling than the one I was stuck with when I first signed on, and for that you have my deep gratitude. * bows *

As TTF has a reputation for friendliness, I'm certain that among the members I'll soon be able to find one willing to help me. 

I just thought that here, if anywhere, was the place to post my question, seeing as how this thread is frequented by knowledgeable veteran regulars capable of providing insight regarding who might be in charge of the avatars in Lady Arwen's absence.

Thank you for your advice.

Greetings, *Rhiannon,*

Ah ... a name! Thank you.  * bows * I'll duly put *Nóm* at the top of my list as a possible avatar-provider contact person. (I hope she doesn't mind!)

I'll be glad to wait a week or so as you suggest, fully understanding about giving someone enough time, what with there being plenty of other responsibilities both elsewhere on the computer and "in real life," be it with school, job, family, or other outside interests. 

Meanwhile, it's very helpful to know what the current avatar process is, and who in particular is involved.

At your Service,

Gandalf the Grey


----------



## Starflower

A small request.. I see that the Deep Thoughts have returned, but why does the text run all in one line so that the post itself goes all wonky. It used to be cut into several lines if it didn;t fit the width, can it not be done so again?


----------



## Lantarion

I was just going to comment on that Starflower. 
Maybe if the Deep Thoughts were moved some way to the right of the user name etc. it would be more organized..
Oh and Rhi I ADORE your Faramir+Éowyn avatar!!! Excellent, excellent, excellent.  Great work Nómfusticated!


----------



## Beorn

Lantarion said:


> I was just going to comment on that Starflower.
> Maybe if the Deep Thoughts were moved some way to the right of the user name etc. it would be more organized..
> Oh and Rhi I ADORE your Faramir+Éowyn avatar!!! Excellent, excellent, excellent.  Great work Nómfusticated!


I just spent about half an hour working on it, as I'm sure a few people noticed. This is as good as I can get it. If you have too much, it will run off the side of the page...


----------



## Jesse

How about putting images in our signature space? That'd be sweet.


----------



## Mrs. Maggott

Holy cow! I cut mine in half to keep from having to go to the back of the monitor to read my posts! However, the "lined up" is certainly preferable to having the silly thing run on and on and on and on and on.....

Thanks Mike for all your help!

Happy New Year!


----------



## Rangerdave

Maybe we will have to rename it short thoughts  

but mine fits.
nyahna nyahna nyah nyah



RD


----------



## Rhiannon

Lantarion said:


> Oh and Rhi I ADORE your Faramir+Éowyn avatar!!! Excellent, excellent, excellent.  Great work Nómfusticated!


*preens* Thanks! Nom did a wonderful job  

The Deep Thoughts are much better now, thanks Beorn. I'm still hoping the avatar etc. gets moved back to the side, though.


----------



## Gandalf The Grey

*Avatar Update*

One of my friends in the graphics department at work was able to help me obtain my avatar. Now he's as about as much a purist as it comes, when it comes to Tolkien ... for this guy absolutely refuses to see any of Peter Jackson's Lord of the Rings films at all, lest it tarnish his vision of the book. 

Thanks again to those who offered advice. * bows *

* will proceed from here to the Avatar Request thread, to remove the now-unnecessary post that resides there *


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Don't know if anyone answered your question yet, Jesse, but images in a sig space is annoying.

It takes WAAAY too much time to load the page for people with slow internet connections, and it really messes up the look to have huge graphics in people's siggies. (For an example visit www.voodoofiles.net and check out a few of their posts...the siggies with the images are a DISTRACTION)...I mean think how annoying it is when people's siggies are too long just with text!





Rhiannon said:


> I like you, Wonks! Some people just found you...overwhelming.
> 
> And in extension, I like everyone- until you make me not like you, and then I throw rocks



Yay! I'm glad!  I wants not for people I like to hate me.


----------



## Aulë

Arvedui said:


> All I know is that an Æ is an Æ.
> Besides, a change of name probably won't be happening anyway. Why confuse other members? I remember how Nóm confusticated me when she changed her name, and I see no need to do that to others.


Æ is pronounced like the _a_ in _battle_ or _cat_.



Beorn said:


> Aule will never be deleted....


Ahh, it's good to have that sort of assurance.  Now it's time to exploit my new found invincibility!   Mwhahaha.


----------



## Lantarion

Aulë said:


> Æ is pronounced like the a in battle or cat.


Hmm, I don't think so.. At least the Latin 'Æ' is pronounced as a long 'e'; like in 'end' but longer. The letter you're thinking about is 'Ä', as used in Finnish for example, and in Quenya (Cf. Eärendil).


----------



## Aulë

Well I found that info on several websites...


----------



## Rangerdave

Aulë said:


> Well I found that info on several websites...


The major problem we have with characters like Æ in translation to modern english, Is that we have a shortage of phonographic recordings from the ninth century 

A bad joke, I know: but the theory is sound. Linguists can only make assumptions as to how the pronunciations of archaic letters and dipthongs work. 

Also, geography plays a major role. Old English is a mish-mash of Jutish, Saxon, et cetera and so on.



But fear not, there is hope if you are willing to go along with the consensus view. The University of Calgary has put together a top notch department of Old English study that you can find this link.
http://http://www.ucalgary.ca/UofC/eduweb/engl401/links.htm

Being a friendly people, the Canucks have provided audio samples of individual letters and a limited vocabulary to assist you in learning the lingo.



RD
Anno mmiv. Todæg is se viii dæg þæs monþes þe mon nemneð Aprelis, þæt is on ure geþeode eastermonað. Hit is þunresdæg. Nu is seo v tid.


----------



## Walter

Rangerdave said:


> The major problem we have with characters like Æ in translation to modern english, Is that we have a shortage of phonographic recordings from the ninth century
> 
> A bad joke, I know: but the theory is sound. Linguists can only make assumptions as to how the pronunciations of archaic letters and dipthongs work.


Drats! And I thought on the Beowulf CD it was the author himself reading the poem... 



> Anno mmiv. Todæg is se viii dæg þæs monþes þe mon nemneð Aprelis, þæt is on ure geþeode eastermonað. Hit is þunresdæg. Nu is seo v tid.


Do you think we can talk WM into displaying the TTF clock in this format? I mean the "All times are GMT +2. The time now is 11:03 AM." is rather dull...


----------



## Beorn

*Anno* *mmiv*. = *Year* *1000+1000+4*

*Todæg* *is* *se* *viii* *dæg* = *Today* *is* *the* *8th* *day*

þæs *monþes* þe mon *nemneð* *Aprelis* = of the *month* *named* *April*

, þæt is on ure geþeode eastermonað. = Of the eastern hour (??)

Hit is þunresdæg. Nu is seo v tid. = It is somethingendingin'day'. ...(??)

I got a good part of it!


----------



## Confusticated

For the pronunciation of Quenya and Sindarin _a_ JRRT gives the example of the _a_ in the word _father_. Different than the _a_ of cat and battle. But the double dots over vowels are used by Tolkien to either 1) remind that the final e is pronounced or 2) Remind that two vowels together are not a diphthong. So in Earendil, it only means that E and a are two syllables each their own.


----------



## Walter

Beorn said:


> *Anno* *mmiv*. = *Year* *1000+1000+4*
> 
> *Todæg* *is* *se* *viii* *dæg* = *Today* *is* *the* *8th* *day*
> 
> þæs *monþes* þe mon *nemneð* *Aprelis* = of the *month* *named* *April*
> 
> , þæt is on ure geþeode eastermonað. = Of the eastern hour (??)
> 
> Hit is þunresdæg. Nu is seo v tid. = It is somethingendingin'day'. ...(??)
> 
> I got a good part of it!


Maybe someone _actually_ capable of translating OE can enlighten us some.

Either way, here is what I make of it:

Anno mmiv. Todæg is se viii dæg þæs monþes þe mon nemneð Aprelis, þæt is on ure geþeode eastermonað. Hit is þunresdæg. Nu is seo v tid.

Year 2004. Today is the 8th day of the month which men named April, that is in our language eastermonth. Today is Thursday. Now is the 5th hour.

Now that this is settled, Mike, all you've got to do is meddle with the time display at the bottom some so we get the date/time diplayed "correctly" 

And so, eventually, we return to the topic of this thread an actual "proposal for improvement"....


----------



## Rangerdave

for a translation of the current time, gp here http://epsilon3.georgetown.edu/~ballc/cgi-bin/todaeg.cgi


RD


----------

